
ClickHouse and MySQL – Better Together - davidquilty
https://www.percona.com/blog/2020/02/03/clickhouse-and-mysql-better-together/
======
PeterZaitsev
There has been ClickHouse MySQL Access through ProxySQL for years. It is great
it is now available out of the box! [https://www.proxysql.com/blog/clickhouse-
and-proxysql-querie...](https://www.proxysql.com/blog/clickhouse-and-proxysql-
queries-rewrite)

~~~
pachico
Not really the same, is it? And proxysql has the very same limitations it had
since day one which makes it useless to me: ClickHouse and proxysql must be in
the same host and ClickHouse must not have any authentication. Or has anything
changed lately?

